# Despair



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

If like me you get inundated at work with catalogues containing adverts for posters that will 'inspire your workforce' here is the antidote www.despair.com
My favourite is "*PRETENSION* - The downside of being better than everyone else is that people tend to assume you are pretentious" http://www.despair.com/pretension.htm


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

Brilliant! :lol:

Thses posters have p***ed me off for years - YUK :!:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Last years calendar had some great ones on it. My particular favourite was "Get to Work - you're not being paid to believe in the power of your dreams".


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Class. Have forwarded the link to my boss. :lol:


----------

